# Anyone here had ZERO problems with their Anonimo?



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

I keep hearing all you guys here sending their watches to Italy, Stoll, or local watchmakers for repairs. Can the owners who had NO issues over the years with their Anonimo watch please stand up? As an owner of one of the top models in their line, I am pretty worried about what happens when the warranty is up (in a year or so). Dan


----------



## tig047 (Oct 25, 2006)

4 watches, between 5 and 1 year old, not a problem other than the strap changing gritted teeth now and again.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I own 3 Anonimos. 
I have issues with only one of them. The other 2 have been perfectly reliable with no issues.
Any high end mechanical watch will need care and feeding. 
Even my Rolex needed to be serviced. That was $600.00

This is the cost of ownership. I am willingly paying to have my Militare Chrono fixed.:-!

just my .02


----------



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

tig047 said:


> 4 watches, between 5 and 1 year old, not a problem other than the strap changing gritted teeth now and again.


Thats good to hear. On the other hand, lots of people saying things such as, "You should talk to IWC or TAG guys to hear about the problems with their watches." I understand that any mechanical watch is potentially subjective to wear, mechanical issues etc. I however, generally don't expect too many issues during first several yares of use. It is worrysome that so many Anonimo watches go in for service shortly after purchase (in less than a year). Given Anonimo is such an limited production brand, per capita, their problem ratio seems to be higher than other brands (no research done here, just subjectively judging by the posts on the forums). Any thoughts?


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

I've owned a total of 4 Anonimo and haven't have any problems (other than getting a strap changing tool for my San Marco & Marlin). Then again I think it would take a MAJOR problem for me to send in a watch, unless there was an Anonimo AD close by to me. :-d


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had 3, still got the 10th anni bronze polluce, and other than those pesky lug screws, no problems at all.
DW


----------



## fidelio (Dec 10, 2008)

I own a millemetri.I bought it brand new from an AD 2 years ago.No problems so far,i enjoy it every day |>
I only hate the double screw bars...<|


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

i own a polluce and a wayfarer 2 and not an issue at all...​


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

No problems here, other than the lug screws as previously mentioned.
Now that I've substituted spring bars, zero problems.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

I've got a Militare purchased used 2 yrs ago and a Polluce bronze purchased new while in Florence Italy last July. I have had no problems with either of them!:-!


----------



## pjene (Jan 27, 2010)

I have no problems with the six new and used anonimos I have


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I currently have 5 Anonimos and have not had a problem with any of them. 

I did have a D-Date that had a problem, but Stoll & Co. fixed it no problem.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

No problems for me.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

No problems for me either


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

militare 2004 bought in 2004 no probs 
milli 2000 bought in 2005/6 now on braclet running strong
3 glasses bought for wife 2009 had to go to ad to get loose numerals on face replaced cost £50.00 no watenty. told them the model and serial number they took 2/3 weeks. good as new.(watch not wife):roll:


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

No problems here either. MarkII cronoscopio (big one sp. ed.). Runs great:-!


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

No 'problems' on my Polluce so far... have owned it second hand for about 3 months... and wear it almost daily.

Other than what has been mentioned here w/the bothersome double-screws... (Think this should be changed or a tool included w/the watches at this price point)

My watch runs about +20 sec/day but I'm not overly concerned w/that... at least not yet. ;-)


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

No problems at all, problems is related to watches of any brand and believe me all the well know brands like Anonimo have worst issues.


----------



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad to know. I can relax then and let my warranty expire. It sounds like most of us are lucky, with just a small number of unlucky owners. Thanks for overwhelming response. Dan


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

kroko said:


> Given Anonimo is such an limited production brand, per capita, their problem ratio seems to be higher than other brands *(no research done here, just subjectively judging by the posts on the forums)*. Any thoughts?


People with no problems will not post problems on the forum, people with problems will post. Not a good way of judging the brand. I've had a Mille for two years now, bought new, no problems. 
N


----------



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

NWP627 said:


> People with no problems will not post problems on the forum, people with problems will post. Not a good way of judging the brand. I've had a Mille for two years now, bought new, no problems.
> N


That's exactly why I posted this thread- to get more accurate picture


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Millemetri x 2 (since '04, '07), Polluce x 2 (since '06, '07, Pro, Militare (since '09) Hi-Dive (since '06). Other than one lost screwbar screw, no problems.

I do however, hesitate to mention this :think:


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had no issues at all with any of mine and quite a few I've had for years, the first being my Professionale Crono. Also Dino Nemo Set, Dino San Marco, Dino Glauco, 'Nimo TP-52, Militare, Chronoscopio SE, Match Racing 1st edition... not a problem with any of them except for some addiction issues and a slight twitch when I see one I don't have:-d...


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

kroko said:


> Glad to know. I can relax then and let my warranty expire. It sounds like most of us are lucky, with just a small number of unlucky owners. Thanks for overwhelming response. Dan


As with most things, when something goes wrong people become very vocal and like to tell the world their problems. When everything is running OK...well, unless you get a thread like this you don't hear anything.

Both of mine have been A-OK by the way...:-!


----------



## roundel (Mar 1, 2009)

*Both mine have been perfect*

No issues for me


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nalu said:


> I do however, hesitate to mention this :think:


The exact same thought crossed my mind as well!
N


----------



## Docwein (Feb 11, 2006)

*No problem with my Anonimo yellow Milli........................*

nt


----------



## Foztex (Jul 27, 2006)

Pre-production Bronze Polluce and a Drass Polluce, no problems whatsoever. Love 'em

Andy


----------



## GeorgeD (May 4, 2009)

not a single problem with my militare automatico


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

I love this watch!!! :-!;-)








[/QUOTE]


----------



## barryg (Oct 14, 2008)

No problems from my S/S D-date purchased from Toppers in Aug 2007.


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

ZERO problem here too.


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

I have owned 2 different Anonimo cronosopio watches and both have never had a problem.


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

Satansfist said:


> As with most things, when something goes wrong people become very vocal and like to tell the world their problems. When everything is running OK...well, unless you get a thread like this you don't hear anything.
> 
> Both of mine have been A-OK by the way...:-!


I think you miss the point.... It's not that a Watch has a problem, in Anonimo's case, it is Service Time and Where to get service. Seven months to get a watch back? No Warranty transfer? What part of that do you find acceptable :-s 
What if you do have an issue? Without those you state that "become very vocal and like to tell the world their problems." how would you know about Service problems? Stem issues and other items that have been brought to light here, Call the AD? For me, they do a favor by making me and others aware of a "potential" issue. How can that be bad?

And as this is a forum it is, I believe, a place for stating more than the ..."ooohhh nice watch, I have one too or Wow! Love the strap, got a lume shot, etc,etc," Some of us also appreciate pertinent "Information", as in, any issues I need to know about? You know what I mean.....

Just an observation...

Cheers!


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

I have no problem with a non-transferable warranty and have waited longer than seven months for a Bienne service, a restoration by IWW, and for a new watch that I paid a deposit on. The fact of the matter is that mechanical watches are complicated beasts and repairing issues can take time, especially when you get a carrier and international borders involved.

You state that Anonimo's problem is not a watch problem but rather where to get a service and how long it takes, then in the next sentence report crown/stem problems - which is it? If the latter, how does one person complaining on the forum about his watch problem (instead of emailing the company who can actually do something about it) help me, who does not own an Anonimo with a crown or stem problem? What can I do about it on a watch forum other than commiserate?

I don't understand the need to publicly vent about mechanical problems from _any_ maker when that time and energy is *much* better spent communicating with the folks who can fix your watch. Your service problems don't contribute in any way to my enjoyment of watches or the hobby, which IMO is the purpose of a watch forum. I'd much rather see photos of new arrivals, discussion over design choices, strap choices, posts about the history of the brand, photographs, etc. If you manage to sort your watch out in some way that may not be apparent (e.g. "here's the person to email who will get the job done") to the rest of us, then, yes, that's useful to the forum as a whole. Until then, the litany of complaints gets old quickly, especially as some folks have the habit of voicing those complaints on multiple forums and on multiple sites.


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

"You state that Anonimo's problem is not a watch problem but rather where to get a service and how long it takes, then in the next sentence report crown/stem problems - which is it?"

Let me help you... I stated, - What if you do have an issue? - It was a - What if question -. It did not apply the the previous sentence.

"how does one person complaining on the forum about his watch problem (instead of emailing the company who can actually do something about it) help me, who does not own an Anonimo with a crown or stem problem?" 

The Obvious answer if You are not interested? - it does not. So move on, do not read it.
But to those who may be considering the watch or have one? Perhaps It does help. In that they may post the fix, the company response, the procedure outlined by said company to follow, a whole myriad of information.

" I don't understand the need to publicly vent about mechanical problems from any maker when that time and energy is much better spent communicating with the folks who can fix your watch. "

Yes, I agree, outright venting can be onerous but concise information? I find it usefull, a Heads Up, if you will. And my experience is, they most likely already have contacted the appropriate party and again, are just passing along the issue to help others.

Basicly, we garner different things from this format. When I come across something that does not interest me - I move on. My post was to give the "Perspective" of those, or me anyway, who Do appreciate information, other than ones that go on and on about my Latest Strap, although those are usefull too.

Just goes to show, we are all selective in what we find Usefull and as such, I prefer to read post, not only about ones Latest Strap.... but also issues and solutions others have encountered. I move on from those that I have no interest in. I hope that clarifies my post for you.

cheers!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Nalu said:


> I have no problem with a non-transferable warranty and have waited longer than seven months for a Bienne service, a restoration by IWW, and for a new watch that I paid a deposit on. The fact of the matter is that mechanical watches are complicated beasts and repairing issues can take time, especially when you get a carrier and international borders involved.
> 
> You state that Anonimo's problem is not a watch problem but rather where to get a service and how long it takes, then in the next sentence report crown/stem problems - which is it? If the latter, how does one person complaining on the forum about his watch problem (instead of emailing the company who can actually do something about it) help me, who does not own an Anonimo with a crown or stem problem? What can I do about it on a watch forum other than commiserate?
> 
> I don't understand the need to publicly vent about mechanical problems from _any_ maker when that time and energy is *much* better spent communicating with the folks who can fix your watch. Your service problems don't contribute in any way to my enjoyment of watches or the hobby, which IMO is the purpose of a watch forum. I'd much rather see photos of new arrivals, discussion over design choices, strap choices, posts about the history of the brand, photographs, etc. If you manage to sort your watch out in some way that may not be apparent (e.g. "here's the person to email who will get the job done") to the rest of us, then, yes, that's useful to the forum as a whole. Until then, the litany of complaints gets old quickly, especially as some folks have the habit of voicing those complaints on multiple forums and on multiple sites.


We share the same Hobby here... passion for watches, and we found here and other forums valuable information no just about straps, mods, new arrivals or design.

Is more valuable the information like Reputation of a seller, how AD deal with customer, where is the best watch deal now, who has the best service, who has a prompt answer or VALUABLE information about common problems with our loved pieces and with that information you can route your actions and have the knowledge to claim about this problems thanks to the experience of other members and threads like this one.

In the other hand, also is valuable information to make decisions with wich brands you want to get involved in the future.


----------



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

Nalu said:


> I have no problem with a non-transferable warranty and have waited longer than seven months for a Bienne service, a restoration by IWW, and for a new watch that I paid a deposit on. The fact of the matter is that mechanical watches are complicated beasts and repairing issues can take time, especially when you get a carrier and international borders involved.
> 
> You state that Anonimo's problem is not a watch problem but rather where to get a service and how long it takes, then in the next sentence report crown/stem problems - which is it? If the latter, how does one person complaining on the forum about his watch problem (instead of emailing the company who can actually do something about it) help me, who does not own an Anonimo with a crown or stem problem? What can I do about it on a watch forum other than commiserate?
> 
> I don't understand the need to publicly vent about mechanical problems from _any_ maker when that time and energy is *much* better spent communicating with the folks who can fix your watch. Your service problems don't contribute in any way to my enjoyment of watches or the hobby, which IMO is the purpose of a watch forum. I'd much rather see photos of new arrivals, discussion over design choices, strap choices, posts about the history of the brand, photographs, etc. If you manage to sort your watch out in some way that may not be apparent (e.g. "here's the person to email who will get the job done") to the rest of us, then, yes, that's useful to the forum as a whole. Until then, the litany of complaints gets old quickly, especially as some folks have the habit of voicing those complaints on multiple forums and on multiple sites.


Are you writing this in response to a particular post? I don't see a quote in your reply (it would be easier if there was one to address your concern) It is confusing as far as who is doing the venting here. I was asking in my post for the owners without any problems to voice their opinions to offset the waive of negative posts we had here about Anonimo's quality.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

And I replied to your OP already. I thought the first sentence in my post and the fact that my post directly followed his made it clear I was replying to Stark.

Stark, that's not the way your post was constructed, but thanks for the attempted help anyway. There was no "what if" about "Stem issues and other items that have been brought to light here." Nor do I have the option of "moving on" in all cases. Service issue threads are common and frequently the cause of WUS (and other forum) rules violations. They falsely mislead less experienced folks who are new to the hobby/brand. IOW: _they cause many more problems on watch forums than they solve_.

The issue with a person with a watch problem venting on numerous forums has been stated many times: it's unreliable for drawing useful conclusions. There is NO WAY to tell what sort of reliability problems a maker may have by the skewed sample garnered by reading a forum. The fact of the matter is that people with problems are more vocal than owners without problems (something kroko is trying to bring out in this very thread). Furthermore, your sample size "n" is very small and becomes the numerator in a calculation for which no one but the maker knows the denominator. So not only do you have a small "n" that is exaggerated by people posting multiple times under different screen names on different forums, but sometimes people who report reliability problems actually don't have a problem that is the fault of the manufacturer - i.e. it's user error. Nor do you know how many of the watches/owners there are, so any conclusion about prevalence of problems for a brand is *unknowable* by the average WIS. I don't know how to state it any more clearly than that.

How an AD deals with a customer isn't the topic of discussion here. Nor are the best deals, quality of service, etc.


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

" Stark, that's not the way your post was constructed, but thanks for the attempted help anyway." ?? What? Please, it was a simple change of subject, perhaps I should have used a " ; ". It's Basic Grammer. Sorry you do not agree/ understand, but I cannot help that.

Tell you what, you have your own view, I accept that. I have my own, let's leave it at that and call it a day.....


----------

